# nut crop?



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

anyone been out lately checking out the nut crop for squirrel season this yr? i,ve seen some oaks that have pea size nuts and some pignuts that looked good haven,t seen the beeches yet. to darn hot and buggy to get in the woods yet need some cool mornings to get out..


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

In this area,south western part of the state, hickory and buckeye look heavy, walnuts look spotty at best. Not sure about oaks and beech. Can hardly wait for Sept


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

snag said:


> anyone been out lately checking out the nut crop for squirrel season this yr? i,ve seen some oaks that have pea size nuts and some pignuts that looked good haven,t seen the beeches yet. to darn hot and buggy to get in the woods yet need some cool mornings to get out..


i,ll hunt the edge of corn feilds if it gets to bad.


----------

